# HMS Attentive 11



## charles777 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can find out the injuries of seven shipmates who were injured on the Attentive 11 in 1917/18,or any info at all ?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome Charles,

HMS ATTENTIVE II was the parent establishment for the Dover patrol auxiliary small craft. Often, on a seaman's service record, the ship is sometimes omitted or can be marked in brackets after the parent base. 

What information do you have about the person or persons you are researching? Do you have service records?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## charles777 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Welcome Charles,
> 
> HMS ATTENTIVE II was the parent establishment for the Dover patrol auxiliary small craft. Often, on a seaman's service record, the ship is sometimes omitted or can be marked in brackets after the parent base.
> 
> ...


No all we know he was injured on the ship and died of his injuries,
in Broadstairs Kent hospital he was Frederick Peters RMA 
thanks for interest


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

This looks like his service records held at Kew in piece *ADM 159/27* If this is him you can download the file to your computer for £3.50.

http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2747403/PETERS, F

Regards
Hugh


----------



## charles777 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hugh MacLean said:


> This looks like his service records held at Kew in piece *ADM 159/27* If this is him you can download the file to your computer for £3.50.
> 
> http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2747403/PETERS, F
> 
> ...



That's the fellow Hugh,thank you very much for your help,its really appreciated


----------



## PJP (Aug 2, 2013)

charles777 said:


> That's the fellow Hugh,thank you very much for your help,its really appreciated


Relating to the message concerning Gunner Frederick Peter's RMA who died of wounds in Broadstairs 1st March 1918. I was visiting our local cemetary which has 3 War Graves and noticed that one was for the above mentioned seaman. This is how I came to join up to shipnostalgia as I was interested in finding out more about the ship, which turned out to be a shore establishment, but it gave me this link to the man. The cemetary is on the outskirts of Alderley Edge, Cheshire, so I presume he must have had family links with the area. If any one has any further info I would be interested.
Regards Peter


----------



## PJP (Aug 2, 2013)

Its gone quiet re Attentive 11 but I have a little more info on the man Gunner F Peters who I commented on as being in a war grave in Alderley Edge	Cheshire which is the village that he originated from and his parents lived. It also explains what RMA stands for after his name on grave stone, I was wondering what it stood for.
First Name: F
Surname: Peters
Nationality: British
Date of Death: 01/03/1918
Rank: Gunner
Service Number: RMA/4608
Campaign Medals:	
Victory Medal

victory medal Like many service personnel of World War One, F Peters was entitled to the Victory medal, also called the Inter Allied Victory Medal. This medal was awarded to all who received the 1914 Star or 1914-15 Star and, with certain exceptions, to those who received the British War Medal. It was never awarded alone. These three medals were sometimes irreverently referred to as Pip, Squeak and Wilfred.

Eligibility for this award consisted of having been mobilised, fighting, having served in any of the theatres of operations, or at sea, between midnight 4th/5th August, 1914, and midnight, 11th/12th November, 1918. Women who served in any of the various military organisations in a theatre of operations were also eligible.

British War Medal

British war medal as with many Armed Forces personnel, F Peters was entitled to the British War Medal for service in World War One. This British Empire campaign medal was issued for services between 5th August 1914 and 11th November 1918.
The medal was automatically awarded in the event of death on active service before the completion of this period.
Service: Royal Marines
Regiment: Royal Marine Artillery
Royal Marine Artillery during World War 1

More information about Royal Marine Artillery
Formed: 1914
Disbanded: 1920
The Royal Marine Artillery was formed as an establishment within the British Royal Marines in 1804 to man the artillery in bomb vessels. This had been done by the Royal Regiment of Artillery, but a lawsuit by a Royal Artillery officer resulted in a court decision that Army officers were not subject to Naval orders. As their uniforms were the blue of the Royal Regiment of Artillery, this group was nicknamed the "Blue Marines" and the Infantry element, who wore the scarlet uniforms of the British infantry, became known as the "Red Marines", often given the derogatory nickname "Lobsters" by sailors.
Click here for more information on Royal Marine Artillery 

Battalion: HMS "Attentive II"
Commemorated: Britain


----------



## ChrisSimm (Dec 4, 2019)

*HMS Attentive II*

Nothing to do with the men who served on her but this is the ships's history.
Built 1886
125 tons
Propulsion: screw 
Machinery notes: I.H.P. 280
Built as mining tender BURGOYNE 1886 by J S White, Cowes.
Tender to depot ship or training establishment, described as special service vessel
1886 Burgoyne acquired by War Department and renamed Adder.
1905-06 transferred by the War Dept. to the Admiralty. Renamed ADDER
Mar 1913 based at Dover; employed in laying moorings.
07/1919 Renamed ATTENTIVE II 
Per NL Jan 1921 based at Dover; employed in laying moorings; officers borne in HMS PEMBROKE.
31/01/23 Sold to Carriden Shipbreaking Co. Bo'ness


----------

